# FS: Brand new Fluval Studio 600 complete setup - PRICE DROP - $475



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful setup. Brand new. Never seen water. The protective film is still on the stand. Comes complete with stand, filter, light, heater, and sliding glass tops (see specs here). I bought it 6 months ago but never set it up. $550 firm. Now $500.

If you want to go heavily planted and upgrade the filter for this, I also have a gently used, mint condition Eheim 2073 for an additional $175. Now $150 if bundled with the setup ($650 total)

PM me if interested. I will NOT sell the 2073 on its own until I have sold the Studio setup.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey Franck,long time no hear hope all is well.Is your kit the 33G or 47.5G setup? I know there were two models available.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Key Lukas. Yes, all is well, thank you. Other than getting old, that is...

This is the 33G setup. The bigger one is called "Studio 900".

Cheers.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Good to hear, you ain't the only one aging my friend count me in as well.Yes, your right with the model types i keep getting the two mixed up.Wish it had been the bigger unit,i would have been very interested.Good luck with the sale!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bumpity to the topity.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Price drop. $500 for the setup, $650 with the 2073.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, this is a great deal Franck. I'm glad to say that I don't have the space for another tank.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Gary. Perhaps I should drop by and help you look for, or even make, space.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

To the top.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump. Still available.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Long-week-end bump.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

To the top. Still available...


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Long time no bump. Still available. I've been flip-flopping about whether to sell it or set it up, and I went one step closer to the latter: the back is now painted black. But I'm now taking one step back, and bumping the thread!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Weekly bump.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Price drop - $475.


----------

